# Full synthetic vs HC



## FehlerWagen (Jun 18, 2012)

Too many HC oils these days. I know they are cheap to produce, but they are not cheaper on the shelf, and are they really up for the task to lubricate the engine up to 50.000km? 

I see many engine oils with HC Synthese technology having 506.01 and 507 specs. How can a mineral base oil comply the strict 507 spec?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

FehlerWagen said:


> Too many HC oils these days. I know they are cheap to produce, but they are not cheaper on the shelf, and are they really up for the task to lubricate the engine up to 50.000km?
> 
> I see many engine oils with HC Synthese technology having 506.01 and 507 specs. How can a mineral base oil comply the strict 507 spec?


 because HC-based oils with their additive chemistry do. 

AFAIK, I have yet to see a PAO-based oil that meets 507


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Shell Helix Ultra, G-III, MB 229.5 


Enough said.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Apexxx said:


> Shell Helix Ultra, G-III, MB 229.5
> 
> 
> Enough said.


 ....yet you don't use a 229.5 oil.... I don't see your A5/B5 oil on the list... nor you latest craze of amsoil


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for caring.  

Kinda creepy though.:sly:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you are not*



Apexxx said:


> Thanks for caring.
> 
> Kinda creepy though.:sly:


 zorn, zismann, amayzio or fagan, but who are they?


----------



## Resolute (May 15, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> Shell Helix Ultra, G-III, MB 229.5
> 
> 
> Enough said.


 Technically, while Shell Helix is a G3 base oil product, it does not use a HC base oil. 

Will


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Resolute said:


> Technically, while Shell Helix is a G3 base oil product, it does not use a HC base oil.
> 
> Will


 group-III aka G3.... is Hydro-Cracked base oil


----------



## Resolute (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> group-III aka G3.... is Hydro-Cracked base oil


 Yes, "hydro-cracked" base oils are considered a Group 3 base stock. However, they are not the only G3 base oil product. Shell's XHVI Slack-Wax base stock, for example, is classified as a Group 3 base oil even though it is not a HC product. 

Will 

edit: to be clear, I am only trying to point out the distinction that, while Helix Ultra's base oil is categorized as Group 3, it is not a HC product.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Is there a way to tell which oil is group 4?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

